# Mit .htaccess SEO-mäßig Variable übergeben



## Kristian- (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe der Titel trifft es halbwegs.

Ich habe folgende Datei Struktur:

./index.php
./kategorie/.htaccess

Und zwar möchte ich nun, dass ich in der index.php einen Link alá "./kategorie/bilder" habe und er "bilder" als $_GET-Variable an die index.php zurückgibt. Soweit kein Problem - ich löse es in dem ich in die .htaccess folgendes schreibe:

RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ ../index.php?cat=$1 [L,NC,QSA]

Dummerweise lädt er nun nicht mehr die CSS-Dateien/JS , weil die Pfade nun nicht mehr stimmen? Habt ihr ne Idee?

Lg Kristian


----------



## Parantatatam (26. Mai 2010)

Versuch mal das:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^/kategorie/(.$)$ index.php?cat=$1
```


----------



## Kristian- (26. Mai 2010)

Hmm, das geht leider nicht wirklich. (Und ja mod_rewrite usw. geht ;-)


----------



## Parantatatam (26. Mai 2010)

Kann es auch gar nicht: Tippfehler meinerseits. Hier die ausgebesserte Variante:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^/kategorie/(.*)$ index.php?cat=$1
```


----------

